# Soapers Choice Soap Base?



## Stinkydancer

So I have to ask. Normally I make my MP soap (which isn't that often) using SFIC bases which I enjoy once in awhile.

But I got hooked into doing wedding favors for my brother for free.:Kitten Love:

I don't keep that much soap base around and I really need to get cracking on these heart favors.:sick:

Soapers Choice is local to me so I was wondering how bad their soap base is. It's cheap and I can pick it up easily so I'm leaning toward this base since they aren't paying. LOL Can you tell I really am not a fan of this whole thing?

Anyway- any opinions on this base are appreciated. The ingredients exactly match the Crafters Choice bases from WSP.

TIA


----------



## savonierre

I would go for the Soapers Choice, most people put wedding favors in a drawer and forget about them, well okay I do that.


----------



## soap_rat

Hey, does that mean you're in the Chicago area? 

Mike Lawson is the soap oils salesguy.  A long long time ago he spent over an hour on the phone with me, tutoring me on soapmaking.  I feel like if you asked him whether their soap base makes a product that a CP soapmaker will be happy with, he will give you a straight answer.

I made soap favors for my sister's wedding.  She told me that around her 7th anniversary a friend mentioned finally using the soap, and how she loved it (???).  It was nice to find out how long my soap can last if "properly" shoved in a drawer, since at some relative's houses they kept them in the bathroom where I saw the bars--and smelled them--after they died of DOS.


----------



## Marilyna

I use the base, but mine was bought in '06.  its good stuff.  I really like it.  if it was local I'd definitely get it.


----------



## Stinkydancer

soap_rat said:


> Hey, does that mean you're in the Chicago area?
> 
> Mike Lawson is the soap oils salesguy.  A long long time ago he spent over an hour on the phone with me, tutoring me on soapmaking.  I feel like if you asked him whether their soap base makes a product that a CP soapmaker will be happy with, he will give you a straight answer.
> 
> I made soap favors for my sister's wedding.  She told me that around her 7th anniversary a friend mentioned finally using the soap, and how she loved it (???).  It was nice to find out how long my soap can last if "properly" shoved in a drawer, since at some relative's houses they kept them in the bathroom where I saw the bars--and smelled them--after they died of DOS.



I am in the Chicago area- the northwest suburbs.  I never thought to ask Mike.
I wish they wanted CP soap but alas they want pretty molded heart bars- LOL. It's just so cliche. :razz:

Thanks for all the opinions and I will go pick some up today. I really appreciate it!


----------



## obnaturals

Soapers Choice base is loaded with detergent. WSP has bases without detergents in it.

Better yet their is also a website that carries Crafters Choice which is sold at WSP known as http://obnaturalcrafts.weebly.com/.  I am also an authorized seller for CC and free shipping on orders of $30.00 and over in USA except AK and Hi.


----------



## soap_rat

Hmm, if you master-batched and did a set of molds every day or two (with freezing I'm pretty sure you could get them out?) perhaps you could do it with CP anyway.  I don't know how tricky your mold is (in fact, I don't even know if M&P is easier to get out of molds, or harder)

I think I'm having trouble navigating the Columbus site: I can't get a description of the base to come up--or a description of anything.  However I was looking up babassu oil on Google and it led me to a nice description page on Soaper's Choice.  Strange.


----------



## Marilyna

obnaturals said:


> Soapers Choice base is loaded with detergent. WSP has bases without detergents in it.
> 
> Better yet their is also a website that carries Crafters Choice which is sold at WSP known as http://obnaturalcrafts.weebly.com/. I am also an authorized seller for CC and free shipping on orders of $30.00 and over in USA except AK and Hi.


 
yeah, I like WSP's detergent free bases, too.  But Soaper's Choice base is perfectly wonderful.  Detergent doesn't bother me.


----------



## Stinkydancer

I wish they wanted CP Soap rat- but that soap will never come out of those plastic molds. Of course, they wanted clear soap too. 

Thanks for the feedback for CC soap. I have used it and it didn't work for me. I usually use SFIC base but it's way too expensive for the amount of soap I have to do.

When I tried the CC SLS free base- I had some trouble with it- it seemed to sweat a ton and the soap didn't seem that hard to me. 

While I care about detergents, trust me, these people don't. LOL I have seen Dial soap in their shower.:Kitten Love:


----------



## Marilyna

I'm confused.  Do you mean you tried WSP bases and didnt like them?


----------



## Stinkydancer

Marilyna said:


> I'm confused.  Do you mean you tried WSP bases and didnt like them?



I just tried their detergent free soaps and didn't like them. I sell and use SFIC.

I haven't tried their cheaper bases with detergents. The ingredient list for these are the same as Soapers Choice.


----------



## Marilyna

Oh, you were saying CC!  Crafters Choice.  For some reason I was thinking Soapers Choice.


----------



## sstorelli

What is SFIC?


----------



## Marilyna

So, what happened?  Did you end up buying the Soaper's Choice?  What did you think of it?


----------



## Stinkydancer

Marilyna said:


> So, what happened?  Did you end up buying the Soaper's Choice?  What did you think of it?


Sorry it took so long to get back on- I have been busy. 

I did try it and it is the same as Crafters Choice detergent bases according to the ingredients anyway. I actually was pretty impressed with it. It is very gentle but lathers great- easy melt, takes FO well. Unfortunately, I could never sell it because of the ingredients but any leftovers my hubby claimed. LOL
The after feel of the Soapers choice soap was nicer than the SFIC which kind of feels weirdly sticky after using it until you dry off.


SFIC is a maker of SLS free and Propylene Glycol free soap- it is widely used by mp soapers. It is more expensive than the others as well. It's a nice product though. I don't do mp very much so I buy it in smaller quantities but you can buy straight from them if you want loads of soap.


----------



## Marilyna

Stinkydancer, 

Thanks for sharing your opinion.  I also liked the mildness and lather.  

I've been trying to decide whether to order more of it or the WSP detergent-free, which I also like.  

What was the reason you didn't like the Crafter's Choice detergent free?


----------



## Stinkydancer

Marilyna said:


> Stinkydancer,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your opinion.  I also liked the mildness and lather.
> 
> I've been trying to decide whether to order more of it or the WSP detergent-free, which I also like.
> 
> What was the reason you didn't like the Crafter's Choice detergent free?



It seemed too soft and was pretty difficult to unmold. It sweat like crazy even after a couple of days of drying out. The lather (without additives) didn't seem as abundant as the SFIC base. I felt like it took more scent to smell nice.  Lastly, it comes down to ingredients- not a fan of Propylene Glycol and my customer base wouldn't like it either. The price difference wasn't great enough for me to want to keep using it anyway. I know that some add additives to it but I just didn't want to deal with it. I also have been using SFIC base for years so I'm used to working with it which could also be the problem with me not liking the WSP sls free base.

For things like I'm doing now for my brother the Soapers Choice base is great though especially when doing 200 favors for free- LOL. It sets up quick and nice. I would run it by a customer (I have those that don't really care) if they wanted another alternative for a large order.


----------



## Marilyna

The WSP det. free does work out to be my cheapest option.  I know it seems almost everyone uses SFIC, but I can't find it anywhere that is comparably affordable at all to the WSP with free shipping.  

Even the Soaper's Choice is a bit more expensive with shipping, but not enough to make a huge difference.  

I had no problems with unmolding or sweating with the WSP, but the lather wasn't quite as good as the Soaper's Choice.  Also it seemed to take fragrance well for me.  

Can you recommend where to get the SFIC?


----------



## soap_rat

I wish I could figure out how you can see an ingredients list on the CF/SC site!  I've tried it in 3 browsers, too!

I'm glad the SC base is working out for the 200 favors your brother now owes you.


----------



## Stinkydancer

soap_rat said:


> I wish I could figure out how you can see an ingredients list on the CF/SC site!  I've tried it in 3 browsers, too!
> 
> I'm glad the SC base is working out for the 200 favors your brother now owes you.



He does owe me. LOL! I love my little brother- her not a huge fan but he loves her. 

I contacted Mike for the ingredients- they are the same as Crafters Choice with detergent.

I get my SFIC from Peak Candle (I would recommend them highly)- 10 pounds is 27.50 plus shipping- unless I'm placing a Brambleberry order already, then I get it there- but Bramble is way more expensive shipping wise for me. 

Peak shipping is always fair. I think they are in Kentucky so not too far from me. I do get a lot of things from WSP though- I like them as a supplier. I get my Shea from there it's awesome and I like most of their FO's and their EO's.

Where are you at Marilyna? Maybe I can help find a supplier close to you. 

I live in the Chicago area so I just pick up my Soapers Choice stuff so no shipping unless I'm too lazy then I get shipping- LOL but for me it's not really that expensive since I'm here.


----------



## Marilyna

Thanks for the info Stinkydancer.  I looked at Peak and if I bought the 40# case (2.20#), the shipping is $24.98, so it's $2.83 a pound.  
Soaper's Choice comes out to $54.50 for 25#, so $2.18 a pound
And WSP det. free is $49.51 for 24#, so $2.06 a pound (theirs includes shipping)

I think the price difference is so big that I'll have to wait to try SFIC, but I hope I can find a better supplier one day.  I'm near Houston.


----------



## Stinkydancer

Oh so your doing larger scale MP than I am. I'm mostly CP/HP, cream and liquid soaps. I do very little mp but I would love to do more, it's fun.  I can see where it is cheaper in smaller quantities. I'm more of a person if I'm shopping somewhere I pick up a few pounds of MP base. I think WSP is your best choice for your area. My sister lives near Houston as well- Friendswood. It's a nice area. I always have a blast there.


----------



## kpdesigns

*Melt an pour sfic*

Tia
Hope this is you.. I'm new to forum..only. Make mp doin it for 10 years.lots of gifts some shows. Getting back into it. A. Friend opened a little shop home made items..wants to try my soap. Found all my supplies 
Have soap from sfic.. It's about an hour drive ..
Only bad thing is you need to bye 5 tubs min
Had thete soap sitting for 3 years . Used it was still fine cheaper to drive than ship it to me..
Need to. Find someone in my area maybe bye it an split the cost...
Or another soap supplier just as good
I live in Manteca ca..near Stockton..
Use bramble berry for items.. But thete fo are weak.
An pricy..company is nice..want larger sizes of fo.
That keep thete smell..
Will welcome any ideas you have..
Your new soapin friend
Kathy Calif .. Hugs


----------



## Marilyna

Hey Kathy,
Nice to meet you.  I've only done a bit of MP, but really like it and plan to make a lot more.  
Brambleberry is too pricey for me.  I've never heard anyone say they were weak, but for the price they should rock.  I've bought a few FOs from WSP (their cheaper ones - they have some outrageously priced ones, too).  They've been nice.  I also like The Candle Source and Bitter Creek for FOs.  I recently bought some from Candle Science, but haven't tested them yet.


----------



## Stinkydancer

Marilyna said:


> Hey Kathy,
> Nice to meet you.  I've only done a bit of MP, but really like it and plan to make a lot more.
> Brambleberry is too pricey for me.  I've never heard anyone say they were weak, but for the price they should rock.  I've bought a few FOs from WSP (their cheaper ones - they have some outrageously priced ones, too).  They've been nice.  I also like The Candle Source and Bitter Creek for FOs.  I recently bought some from Candle Science, but haven't tested them yet.



Hi Kathy and Marilyn this is for you too. Brambleberry FO's (some of them) are amazing. I love the Ginger Ale. Love it!!
WSP has some great scents that are cheaper or middle of the road priced and they mostly have all been awesome. The citrus scents from WSP is the best and the Sweet Orange EO is amazing too.
Service is nice and shipping is rolled in.
Peak has awesome Bath and Body FO's that stick and a sampler of 10 one ounce bottles of FO for 21.50 plus shipping and they always give you a surprise 1oz FO free. I have soaped most of the scents from all three of these places so if you have questions on an FO let me know I'd be happy to help.
I have soaped some from Bitter Creek North as well since they are one state over but I wish they would get more Bath and body FO's or do their site different- I have bought Candle only FO's by accident. :x
The do have the most awesome Vanilla Stabilizer.
Welcome Kathy..sorry your having a problem with the Brambleberry FO's are you sure your using enough? How much do you use per pound of soap. I do mostly HP and CP and their scents are always strong at least the ones I soap.


----------



## Stinkydancer

kpdesigns said:


> Tia
> Hope this is you.. I'm new to forum..only. Make mp doin it for 10 years.lots of gifts some shows. Getting back into it. A. Friend opened a little shop home made items..wants to try my soap. Found all my supplies
> Have soap from sfic.. It's about an hour drive ..
> Only bad thing is you need to bye 5 tubs min
> Had thete soap sitting for 3 years . Used it was still fine cheaper to drive than ship it to me..
> Need to. Find someone in my area maybe bye it an split the cost...
> Or another soap supplier just as good
> I live in Manteca ca..near Stockton..
> Use bramble berry for items.. But thete fo are weak.
> An pricy..company is nice..want larger sizes of fo.
> That keep thete smell..
> Will welcome any ideas you have..
> Your new soapin friend
> Kathy Calif .. Hugs


You can try Peak for SFIC as well but it might be expensive to ship though you never know- they have the most fair prices on shipping around and WSP has free shipping on everything but no SFIC- they sell a sls free base though.


----------



## Marilyna

Thanks, Stinkydancer.  The Ginger Ale sounds good - it's my favorite soda!
I've always heard great things about Peak, but never got around to trying them.  One thing I'm enjoying about MP is not having to worry so much about morphing and fading as with CP.


----------



## Stinkydancer

Marilyna said:


> Thanks, Stinkydancer.  The Ginger Ale sounds good - it's my favorite soda!
> I've always heard great things about Peak, but never got around to trying them.  One thing I'm enjoying about MP is not having to worry so much about morphing and fading as with CP.



Yep that is the nice thing. HP is similar but with some FO's you do have to worry about fading.


----------



## Marilyna

I know, especially the citrus.  For the first few years I soaped, I did only HP.  It was so nice to not have the extensive testing I've had to do with CP.  Plus the coloring was easier, but the soap was so much uglier and it needed more trimming than CP.  

Now, I'm enjoying the ease of FO picking and the easier coloring with MP, but I'm still doing about half CP.  Oh, and using less FO for MP (and HP) than CP is nice!


----------



## Stinkydancer

Less is good- I love HP. I always did straight CP for years- I have been making soap for a long time since I was 15, I'm 40 now so a good long time. Then I got bored and I can't work a piping bag so I started HP and found myself a little obsessed with it. I needed to get a non ugly smooth soap which I have now but it took a long time. My customers love my HP and the scent because it's strong. They aren't as big of fans of my CP which is the exact same recipe. HP bubbles better too. I go back and forth. I actually love doing MP but it doesn't sell well for me so I just do it because I like to. LOL 
Here are some strong citrus-
WSP Sweet Orange EO
WSP Lemon Verbena
Bramble Ginger Ale (this is so awesome and soaps beautifully the scent holds)
WSP Lime Margarita
WSP Tangerine

Pretty much WSP has the strongest citrus scents in my opinion.


----------



## Marilyna

Wow, 25 years!  I've only been doing it for 14 (and that's off and on).  
I have the WSP Lime Margarita and use it in MP.  Right now, I have several citrus scents, so I'm trying to resist the urge to buy more!  But good to know WSP has the strongest.


----------



## Stinkydancer

Marilyna said:


> Wow, 25 years!  I've only been doing it for 14 (and that's off and on).
> I have the WSP Lime Margarita and use it in MP.  Right now, I have several citrus scents, so I'm trying to resist the urge to buy more!  But good to know WSP has the strongest.



Yeah- yikes time flies! Though I have only been online selling for 4 years or maybe 5- craft fairs maybe 10 or so.

I soaped off and on myself. My family were goat farmers in Yugoslavia and my grandma made GM soap so it was something that stuck with them even when they moved to the states though goat milk was hard to come by back then so she did Olive Oil soaps with some GM on occasion. She still laughs to this day at my scale, pots and equipment. Soap Calc is one of her favorite funnies. She's old and old fashioned too! It amazes me to this day how she can whip up a batch of soap without soap calc, gloves, whatever- the soap is perfect every time.:Kitten Love: I have my recipes memorized but I still like to make up new ones- not sure I could do that without a calc, I envy her because she can! I'm lucky to still have her!


----------



## eyeroll

Stinkydancer, that is an awesome tribute to your grandma. Thank you for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap

I use the WSP Basic.  It has low sweat.  The key is to package MP soap as soon as you can.  That will help with the sweat and drying out.  Nice smooth and creamy soap.


----------

